# NSW Mid Year Case Swap 2017 Recipe + Tasting



## n87 (18/6/17)

Hi All,
Figured I would make a thread as i was asked for this recipe at our local brew meet.


Stinkin' Pom IPA:

Batch Size (fermenter): 48.00 l
Estimated Color: 18.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 55.9
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.009

Ingredients: ------------ 
Amt .......Name ................................................................%/IBU
12.00 kg Maris Otter Malt (Muntons) ................5.9 EBC 92.3 %
1.00 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) ................100.5 EBC 7.7 %
40.00 g Magnum [14.10 %] -............................ Boil 60.0 min 26.2 IBUs
100.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - ............................ Boil 12.0 min 18.5 IBUs
100.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.70 %] - Boil 12.0 min 11.1 IBUs
100.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - ............................ Dry Hop 4.0 D 0.0 IBUs
100.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.70 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 D 0.0 IBUs
4.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-)
Total Grain Weight: 13.00 kg

Note: 12min additions are Cube Hopped



1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.
2. Paulyman - Imperial IPA (8%)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%, bottled 14-May so ready to drink


----------



## paulyman (18/6/17)

I've updated my entry.

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.
2. Paulyman - Coffee Amber Ale (Drink after June)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%, bottled 14-May so ready to drink


----------



## barls (18/6/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c. ready to drink 1 month after dane on bottle.
2. Paulyman - Coffee Amber Ale (Drink after June)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale rtd
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%, bottled 14-May so ready to drink


----------



## shacked (19/6/17)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys, my beer is ready to drink.

It was roughly:
32% heidelberg kolsch
32% bestmalz wheat
16% bestmalz munich
16% gladfield rye
4% caramunich 60L

+ a little cal chloride and acid malt in the 90 min mash @ 66C. OG: 1.058, FG: 1.014.

Hallertau at FWH and WP for 16 IBU. WLP351.


1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c. ready to drink 1 month after dane on bottle.
2. Paulyman - Coffee Amber Ale (Drink after June)
3. Fungrel - Oh crap i forgot about the case swap (aged Brett Belgian Blonde)
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale rtd
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen, 5.8% RTD
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%, bottled 14-May so ready to drink


----------



## fungrel (19/6/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c. ready to drink 1 month after dane on bottle.
2. Paulyman - Coffee Amber Ale (Drink after June)
3. Fungrel - Brett Belgian Blonde 7.2% (post #5) RTD
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale rtd
6. reman
7. fruit beer lover FGZ's World Famous Banana Bread Beer.
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen, 5.8% RTD
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%, bottled 14-May so ready to drink


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/6/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c. ready to drink 1 month after dane on bottle.
2. Paulyman - Coffee Amber Ale (Drink after June)
3. Fungrel - Brett Belgian Blonde 7.2% (post #5) RTD
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale rtd
6. reman
7. FGZ catch up entry. Looks like a* V* on the lid. Is a V for Vienna Ale. RTD
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen, 5.8% RTD
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. Will brew it tomorrow
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%, bottled 14-May so ready to drink

thanks Barls for top day.


----------



## contrarian (20/6/17)

Have put a bottle of mine in the fridge to check if it is ready or not but it should be good to go. 

Mine was based off the red IPA recipe from the gladfields website http://www.gladfieldmalt.co.nz/home-brewer/brewing-recipes/ although I used ale instead of American ale and Munich instead of Vienna. 

I also changed all the hops but it is basically US hops throughout with a hoody and of wet home grown cascade and a big dry hop.


----------



## contrarian (21/6/17)

Had mine, number 8 red IPA last night and it is ready to drink.


----------



## Jazzafish (21/6/17)

Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c. ready to drink 1 month after dane on bottle.
2. Paulyman - Coffee Amber Ale (Drink after June)
3. Fungrel - Brett Belgian Blonde 7.2% (post #5)* RTD*
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale *RTD*
6. reman
7. FGZ catch up entry. Looks like a* V* on the lid. Is a V for Vienna Ale. *RTD*
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - *RTD*
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen, 5.8% *RTD*
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. *RTD... Drink it yesterday *
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%,* bottled 14-May so ready to drink
*

*170425 Anzac ABBA*

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.97
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.776
Anticipated SRM: 23.8
Anticipated IBU: 41.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.0 7.00 kg. Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale M UK 1.037 3
5.6 0.50 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 102
4.5 0.40 kg. DRC Double Roasted Crystal UK 1.033 115
3.0 0.27 kg. Brown Sugar Generic 1.046 4
2.8 0.25 kg. Rolled Oats Australia 1.033 2
2.2 0.20 kg. Bairds Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 477
1.7 0.15 kg. Golden Syrup Generic 1.031 35
1.1 0.10 kg. Bairds Black Patent Malt Great Britain 1.027 525
1.1 0.10 kg. Desiccated Coconut 1.030 20

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Ella Pellet 14.70 41.1 50 min.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/17)

#13 Jazzafish brew (as above) Took your advice and drunk it yesterday. Lovely beer, a nice porter style brew. Nothing shone out to my palate but the drink as a whole was very very nice. Got another 2 bottles in the swap - looking forward to them.Thanks

# 11 Shacked Dunkelryeizn. Nice one Marcus. Easy and enjoyable drinking Got another in the fridge for Friday night. Looking forward to the BBD beer your left me ..thanks.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c. ready to drink August
2. Paulyman - Coffee Amber Ale (Drink after June)
3. Fungrel - Brett Belgian Blonde 7.2% (post #5)* RTD*
4. ............ no show .............
5. kelly - english brown ale *RTD*
6. reman
7. FGZ catch up entry. Looks like a* V* on the lid. Is a V for Vienna Ale. *RTD*
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - *RTD*
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen, 5.8% *RTD*
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. *RTD... Drink it yesterday *
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%,* bottled 14-May so ready to drink
*
Went looking for No.4 then remembered Matt couldn't make it.


----------



## n87 (21/6/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Went looking for No.4 then remembered Matt couldn't make it.



#4 did make it... the next day.
All the people who picked their lots up after got one


1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c. ready to drink August
2. Paulyman - Coffee Amber Ale (Drink after June)
3. Fungrel - Brett Belgian Blonde 7.2% (post #5)* RTD*
4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.
5. kelly - english brown ale *RTD*
6. reman
7. FGZ catch up entry. Looks like a* V* on the lid. Is a V for Vienna Ale. *RTD*
8. Contrarian red IPA bottled 4/6/17
9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - *RTD*
10. Fatgodzilla A Stout ..an imperial. Already bottled .. A first for me so far from the swap!
11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen, 5.8% *RTD*
12. MikeyR - Cali Uncomoon
13. Jazzafish. An ABBA. ANZAC Biscuit Brown Ale. *RTD... Drink it yesterday *
14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%,* bottled 14-May so ready to drink*


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/17)

n87 said:


> #4 did make it... the next day.
> All the people who picked their lots up after got one



some would have gotten two.


----------



## barls (21/6/17)

he wa talking about trying to catch up with those down south he missed and supplying said bottles.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/6/17)

Tell him not to sweat it too much.


----------



## shacked (22/6/17)

If it helps, I work in the Sydney CBD so could take bottles back for Pauly, FGZ, contrarian and me.


----------



## mattfos01 (22/6/17)

Shackled, PM me your contact details and we can sort something out next week. I am in the cbd too.


----------



## barls (22/6/17)

had jazz's one really nice. not to heavy on the roast and really easy drinking.
well done.
also the wife enjoyed hers.


----------



## contrarian (22/6/17)

Cracked into a side swap beer tonight. The BBD saison from shacked. 

Nice and dry, slight bitterness, a bit tart and a bit funky. Wish I had some more of this!

What yeast did you use?


----------



## shacked (23/6/17)

contrarian said:


> Cracked into a side swap beer tonight. The BBD saison from shacked.
> 
> Nice and dry, slight bitterness, a bit tart and a bit funky. Wish I had some more of this!
> 
> What yeast did you use?



Hey mate, I used the Mangrove Jack French Saison, pitched at 28C and ramped to 32C. The grist was 50% vienna, 25% pilsner and 25% wheat with 375g demerara sugar during fermentation (15L batch). I think it was about 50IBU with 50g hallertau at FWH and 50g saaz in the whirlpool (no chill). We brewed it at Scottys on Big Brew Day.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/6/17)

mattfos01 said:


> Shackled, PM me your contact details and we can sort something out next week. I am in the cbd too.


Be a bit of a hassle transporting too many bottles. Just supply three and you can owe me one! Did you get a full crate of beer after all that?


----------



## mattfos01 (23/6/17)

Mate picked up a few, half a dozen maybe, but no dramas. If shackled gets in touch I am happy to hook peeps up. Annoyed I missed the day.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/6/17)

mattfos01 said:


> Mate picked up a few, half a dozen maybe, but no dramas. If shackled gets in touch I am happy to hook peeps up. Annoyed I missed the day.


Yes, bugger. Should of contacted us and we would have left you a crate.


----------



## contrarian (23/6/17)

shacked said:


> Hey mate, I used the Mangrove Jack French Saison, pitched at 28C and ramped to 32C. The grist was 50% vienna, 25% pilsner and 25% wheat with 375g demerara sugar during fermentation (15L batch). I think it was about 50IBU with 50g hallertau at FWH and 50g saaz in the whirlpool (no chill). We brewed it at Scottys on Big Brew Day.



Cheers mate, those mangrove jacks yeasts seem to go well.


----------



## Jazzafish (25/6/17)

#5 Kels brown.

Cracked open with that happy sound of a well carbonated beer. Pours dark brown with a tight persistent tan coloured head. Picking up a leathery character along with a dark fruit aroma. Not getting any hops on the nose. Drinks well, balanced but firm bitterness and late fruitcake type of malty sweetness. Some carbonation bite/tartness in a pleasant cleansing and dry finish. Very enjoyable, thank you.


----------



## shacked (25/6/17)

Lawn is mowed and Sunday footy is on; and I'm tucking into #7 - Vienna Ale from FGZ. 

Easy drinking with a nice strong malt backbone and great hop note. Great dry finish. Top beer! Happy I ended up with a couple of extras. What's the recipe??


----------



## Jazzafish (25/6/17)

*7. FGZ catch up entry. Looks like a V on the lid. Is a V for Vienna Ale. RTD
*
Just home from baseball. Cracked this bad boy while firing up the Kamado for the Sunday roast. Classic aroma expected from a Vienna. Presents clear to bright with a fair white head that slowly fades to a dense layer above the amber goodness. Tastes clean and malty with a slight malty meets honey like texture that is cleansed with a balancing bitterness. Perfectly carbonated. Delicious. Would love to replicate this beer, I second the request for a recipe. Many thanks!


----------



## Reman (26/6/17)

I updated the case swap thread, but in case anyone missed it - mines an English Dark Mild 1.8% RTD

Recipe is
1.036 OG
10.4% Crystal 40L
10.4% Crystal 120L
78.1% Pale Malt (UK)
1.1% Chocolate
11.3ibus Magnum @ 60
1g/L Fuggles @ 10
1g/L Fuggles dry hop
S-04 (stalling at 1.020  )


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/6/17)

*FGZ catch up entry. Looks like a V on the lid. Is a V for Vienna Ale. RTD

Very simple brew. 3.3kg Weyermans Vienna Malt, 300g Weyermans Carahell. BIAB, bag in at 69C. 60 minute boil, finished at 1.055. Probably 5g of Willemette at first boil, 35g of Aus Willemette at whirlpool (approximation for a pinch and a small handful). No chill. Strained wort into cube - no hops or trub in cube. Didn't want too much bitterness. Wyeast 1007 German Ale yeast (2nd generation). Think it finished at 1.015 higher than expected but was finished. Aust Willemette 6.5 alphas. 

Wasn't meant for the swap, just general drinking, but the banana bread beer was deemed not good enough. That said, cracked one last night .. I might have been a tad hasty. Might save the aged version for a Xmas Swap ?!*


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/6/17)

Forgot to say, when I Brew these days, I only look for about 17 litres out (to fill a 15l cube). Usually about 30 litres of water into mash tun, boil down to that 17l mark. That's why 1.055 into fermenter.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/6/17)

Forgot to say, when I Brew these days, I only look for about 17 litres out (to fill a 15l cube). Usually about 30 litres of water into mash tun, boil down to that 17l mark. That's why 1.055 into fermenter.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/6/17)

Forgot to say, when I Brew these days, I only look for about 17 litres out (to fill a 15l cube). Usually about 30 litres of water into mash tun, boil down to that 17l mark. That's why 1.055 into fermenter.


----------



## fungrel (26/6/17)

*FGZ catch up entry. Looks like a V on the lid. Is a V for Vienna Ale. RTD*




A bright spice and herbal-type flavour from the hops, very clean and lingers long into the finish. Wasn't what i expected, although was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## shacked (28/6/17)

#14 gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian. Drank this tonight and really enjoyed it after it warmed up a little. Nice spiciness and a good balance with the crystal malt. What yeast did you use?


----------



## gone brewing (28/6/17)

shacked said:


> #14 gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian. Drank this tonight and really enjoyed it after it warmed up a little. Nice spiciness and a good balance with the crystal malt. What yeast did you use?


Thanks Shacked, glad you liked it. I used Wyeast 1762, Belgian Abbey II which is subtle for a Belgian yeast but gives some nice flavours and I fermented at 22-23 degrees to get something out of it. The full recipe is below but note that I used willamette for bittering instead of styrian goldings.
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/recipedb-fly-blown-belgian.20653/


----------



## Jazzafish (29/6/17)

11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen, 5.8%

This beer is very well made. 
Carbonation spot on. Nice white fluffy head. Dark to ruby amber in colour. Happy phenolics in the aroma, slight acidity on the nose too but not bad at all.
Wasn't too cloudy until I tried to get as much extras from the bottle into my 2nd glass as I type this... I was a bit aggressive and overpoured. That said, significantly less sedimate than I normally see in a bottle conditioned beer.

I'm rambling again... great beer. Thankyou for this. 

Question... how much focus to ph and water chemistry are you applying? Reason I ask is I often get a bit of soapiness/alkalinity in the aftertaste from wheat/rye beers (the few I drink) in the mouthfeel and yours is not at all soapy. Quite bright in comparison and very enjoyable


----------



## contrarian (29/6/17)

Have had a couple of these but been very slack about writing them up and a couple were side swaps so I'll try to catch up here. 

Marcus BBD saison. Lovely colour, high carbonation, a bit tart and very dry. Could have drunk a keg of this. 

Jazzafish dark 

Was late night on a Friday night and a delicious dark roasty and chocolates beer to enjoy in front of the fire. Good carbonation and not a hint of anything untoward. Very enjoyable. 

Barls dark sour which I think was a side swap. A very intriguing colour and flavour. Cloudy appearance and an interesting balance of sweet and sour that worked very well. Wish I had some more if this! 

Number 12. MikeyR California uncommon. Not familiar with the style so no basis for comparison. Light copper colour, crystal clear and a tight white head that lingers well. Light fruity nose. Medium body and quite a fruity flavour. Very enjoyable and glad I have another bottle for later on!


----------



## barls (29/6/17)

glad you liked it. its still very young if its the dude bruin. it was bottled about 2 weeks ago but would be nearly a year old in the barrel.


----------



## contrarian (29/6/17)

Not sure what it was precisely. Has a label that says bds half primed 5/9/16 on the bottle..


----------



## contrarian (29/6/17)

Fatz Vienna ale. 

Clear light copper, good lasting head. Clean malt flavour with just enough hops to balance the malt. Simple but delightful beer. In a beer world full of triple IPAs it's a pleasure to enjoy a simple but well put together beer. Cheers Ian.


----------



## barls (29/6/17)

thats the belgian dark strong from last year i only part primed it because i was fairly sure there was something in it.


----------



## barls (29/6/17)

contrarian said:


> Fatz Vienna ale.
> 
> Clear light copper, good lasting head. Clean malt flavour with just enough hops to balance the malt. Simple but delightful beer. In a beer world full of triple IPAs it's a pleasure to enjoy a simple but well put together beer. Cheers Ian.


i second this one. its good to see you make something drinkable mate.


----------



## shacked (30/6/17)

Jazzafish said:


> 11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen, 5.8%
> 
> This beer is very well made.
> Carbonation spot on. Nice white fluffy head. Dark to ruby amber in colour. Happy phenolics in the aroma, slight acidity on the nose too but not bad at all.
> ...



Hi mate, thanks and I'm glad you enjoyed it!! 

I guess I focus a little bit on water chemistry but don't feel I understand it all that well.

For this batch I added 100g of acid malt + 5g of cal chloride for a full volume mash with Illawarra water. I tried to get the residual Ca to ~50ppm and the mash pH into the 5.4 to 5.6 at room temp. Now, having said all that, I don't measure anything, just go on the EZ water calculator. I also don't know what the distilled water pH is of rye malt, so I added it as "other" - 5.7 pH

Here are my numbers:

Mash pH: 5.59

Resulting Profile:
Ca: 51
Mg: 2
Na: 10
Cl: 89
SO4: 4


----------



## gone brewing (30/6/17)

9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA

This is an outstanding beer. I was lucky to have tried this beer in a club meeting a few weeks ago and the case swap entry I had today didn't disappoint. It's got a lovely hop aroma that really gets its groove on. The flavour initially gives up the malt/caramel/toffee flavours which is a nice counterpoint to a decidedly bitter, hoppy finish. It's a very well made beer that I would like to make myself one day.

I'd argue that it's not an IPA, at least that's the impression I get from the balance of malt & bitterness. If I had to guess I'd say it was around 35 IBU, well short of the 55 IBU that was calculated, but it could be a case of the strong malty backbone you got there (it is a 7.2% beer). Maybe it's a great XPA rather than IPA. Having said all that, my idea of an IPA has probably gone waaaaayyyyy of scale from hanging around AHB for too long!


Anyway, a great effort. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## n87 (30/6/17)

8. Contrarian red IPA

Pours a dark golden with good persistent head

Some citrus and toffee on the nose

Citrus and toffee follows into the taste. Hops upfront with some toffee, malt comes through as they fade, and backed up with a strong bitterness.

Really enjoying this one, still got half the bottle left!


----------



## n87 (30/6/17)

gone brewing said:


> 9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA
> 
> This is an outstanding beer. I was lucky to have tried this beer in a club meeting a few weeks ago and the case swap entry I had today didn't disappoint. It's got a lovely hop aroma that really gets its groove on. The flavour initially gives up the malt/caramel/toffee flavours which is a nice counterpoint to a decidedly bitter, hoppy finish. It's a very well made beer that I would like to make myself one day.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I was going for an English IPA, hence the more malt and less bitterness... don't know how well I did at it tho....
I did throw another one in your crate if you didn't notice


----------



## contrarian (30/6/17)

n87 said:


> 8. Contrarian red IPA
> 
> Pours a dark golden with good persistent head
> 
> ...



Glad you're enjoying it mate. Just had my keg of what was left blow the other night so the swap beers out there are the last in existence. Enjoy the second half!


----------



## contrarian (30/6/17)

Anyone know what this is? 

Light straw colour. Fruity on the nose. Slightly sweet and tropical fruit on the palate. A very enjoyable beer.


----------



## n87 (30/6/17)

contrarian said:


> Glad you're enjoying it mate. Just had my keg of what was left blow the other night so the swap beers out there are the last in existence. Enjoy the second half!



I did enjoy the second half 
Sorry I didn't give a longer description, had dogs barking, baby crying and wife yelling.....

If anything, I would say it needed to finish a couple of points dryer, but that's personal preference


----------



## shacked (30/6/17)

contrarian said:


> View attachment 106712
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this is?
> ...



That's one of mine mate. Believe it or not but it's an American pilsner that I massively overshot my gravity on. Turned out around 7%. Pils, melanoidin and sugar with piles and piles of saaz. Mexican lager yeast at 10C.


----------



## n87 (1/7/17)

I also ended up with a mystery bottle.
Green cap, 'WS 2/17'

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## contrarian (1/7/17)

That's one of my white stouts. It was a clone of the hopdog Christmas beer called feast of Stevens and had coffee beans and cacao nibs added post fermentation. Should be ready to drink.


----------



## contrarian (1/7/17)

shacked said:


> That's one of mine mate. Believe it or not but it's an American pilsner that I massively overshot my gravity on. Turned out around 7%. Pils, melanoidin and sugar with piles and piles of saaz. Mexican lager yeast at 10C.



I believe it. The 7% didn't really come across at all to me. It was a tasty drop to finish the night on!


----------



## Jazzafish (1/7/17)

shacked said:


> Hi mate, thanks and I'm glad you enjoyed it!!
> 
> I guess I focus a little bit on water chemistry but don't feel I understand it all that well.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Whatever you are doing... Keep doing it. Very nice


----------



## contrarian (2/7/17)

Well all of my legs have blown so these swap beers are a godsend! 

Number 11 shackeds dunkekryezen. 

A nice balance between the sweetness of the wheat and the spice from the rye. Medium body, good carbonation for the style. Plenty of character, presumably from the yeast. A very enjoyable Sunday arvo beer.


----------



## n87 (2/7/17)

contrarian said:


> Well all of my legs have blown so these swap beers are a godsend




Well you had better rest for a while, and have some more beers for the pain.


----------



## contrarian (2/7/17)

Number 14 gone brewings fly blown Belgian. Crystal clear copper with a light head. Slight malty sweetness balanced well. Some interesting and subtle characteristics that I can't describe, presumably from a Belgian yeast. I'm enjoying it a lot. Cheers.


----------



## contrarian (2/7/17)

Number 2 paulyman's coffee amber ale. 

Clear light brown with a light head and carbonation on the low side. Very clean beer. Coffe on the nose and in the flavour as well but nicely melded with the malt. Did you add coffee beans to the fermenter for that flavour? This is a delicate beer, thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## n87 (3/7/17)

Hi All,

For those who have had mine [#9-Stinkin' Pom IPA], Would you class it as an AIPA or EIPA?
putting it in a comp tonight


----------



## fungrel (3/7/17)

n87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who have had mine [#9-Stinkin' Pom IPA], Would you class it as an AIPA or EIPA?
> putting it in a comp tonight



If I had to choose between those two, I'd say English.


----------



## fungrel (3/7/17)

*11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%*

Sorry to say it, but i think I must have received an infected bottle. 

I got whack of sweaty feet and muted hop flavour, which is a shame because I love me some rye in beers!


----------



## shacked (3/7/17)

fungrel said:


> *11. shacked - Dunkelryeizen (WLP351) - 5.8%*
> 
> Sorry to say it, but i think I must have received an infected bottle.
> 
> I got whack of sweaty feet and muted hop flavour, which is a shame because I love me some rye in beers!



That's the one I must have bottled with my sweaty feet.

Shit, sorry mate. That sucks.


----------



## paulyman (3/7/17)

contrarian said:


> Number 2 paulyman's coffee amber ale.
> 
> Clear light brown with a light head and carbonation on the low side. Very clean beer. Coffe on the nose and in the flavour as well but nicely melded with the malt. Did you add coffee beans to the fermenter for that flavour? This is a delicate beer, thoroughly enjoyable.



Cheers Mick.

I cold brewed some coffee ( I think most recipes recommended 1-2 oz, whatever that was in grams) for roughly 24 hours and then added to the beer at around 1.020 to try and offset any potential oxygenation. Kind of like dry hopping really.


----------



## barls (3/7/17)

n87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who have had mine [#9-Stinkin' Pom IPA], Would you class it as an AIPA or EIPA?
> putting it in a comp tonight


english definitely


----------



## shacked (3/7/17)

n87 said:


> Hi All,
> Figured I would make a thread as i was asked for this recipe at our local brew meet.
> 
> 
> ...



This is a cracking beer. I really enjoyed it.

Nice spicey / earthy / floral hop note and a really strong malt backbone. Doesn't seem like 56 IBU but I like that!

I wish I had half a dozen more!!!!


----------



## n87 (3/7/17)

#6 Reman English Dark Mild 1.8%

Pours a beautiful dark caramel with persistent medium white head
Caramel and sweet malt on the nose.
Nose follows through to the mouth with a touch of roast and carbonic bite to balance
Medium body with medium carbonation.

Very nice beer, I haven't had much in this style.
The mouthfeel tells me that there is something slight missing, I am guessing that is due to the low ABV.
I would say this is the best low ABV beer I have had.


----------



## contrarian (4/7/17)

For anyone that does have a bottle of the white stout I'd suggest putting it in the fridge now. I cracked one tonight and it was overcarbed. Not a gusher but a bit of head crawling out the top after the first pour. Sorry about that. Still tastes ok though


----------



## paulyman (6/7/17)

Enjoying Barls' Brett Pale AKA "Something special for Fatz". Tropical fruit, particularly pineapple, on the nose and palate. Very nice example of what Brett can do in primary. Don't fear it Ian if you haven't had it yet, not a hint of funk at this early stage, it's all pineapple goodness.


----------



## barls (6/7/17)

glad you enjoyed it. everyone at the isb meeting last night that had it did as well.


----------



## fungrel (6/7/17)

*12. MikeyR - Cali Uncommon*

If this beer was unnamed, i would've thought it was a Belgian Pale Ale.

Pear, apple, plum esters, with a medium to high phenolic profile. Medium attenuation, possibly from the yeast but suspect it was from the mash as the yeast seems quite expressive. Extremely well balanced towards the malt, sweet finish without being cloying, with medium low to medium hop flavour but still present and being noble / slightly spicy? 

I'd be really pleased if i made this. I find it hard to get that balance between mouthfeel and malt which i think you nailed. Well done!


----------



## Mikeyr (7/7/17)

fungrel said:


> *12. MikeyR - Cali Uncommon*
> 
> If this beer was unnamed, i would've thought it was a Belgian Pale Ale.
> 
> ...




Appreciate that, funnily enough it was the first batch of a "house beer" (wife's fave) that was really different, had been the one thing i was 100% consistent on . Did three things differently and got a hell of a different beer. 

1) Used MJ 54 instead of the usual white labs, was a pig to start and that was with 2 packs hydrated
2) Got a hell of a lot more efficiency and the stuff came out nearly a full percentage point higher than my standard Steam. Hence "Uncommon"
3) New Hops, i.e. a fresh bag from a different source ..... still miss you Yob!

I'm so used to the previous style I'm struggling to love it!


----------



## Mikeyr (7/7/17)

*5 - Kelly's Brown Ale*

Holly crap now that's a frisky carbonation! Had to beat it down with a stick but well worth the effort. Really enjoyable drop. 
Good malty taste with not a lot of hop, really on the money in my books for a traditional brown. I can imagine buying a pint of this in an English pub ...hang on i have.... would fit right in. 
Reminds me a bit of an old Kiwi beer which they've killed over the years DB Double Brown. My grandad used to get in wooden crates and was bloody awesome on a Sunday arvo with a roast. If i read right, this is brew #1? ..... damn!

*Contrarian Red IPA
*
Yeah i know i should have left it for a bit longer but is a particular favourite style. Always pick up a few Six Strings when i can. What can i say, dank slightly musty, like being buried under a pile of pine needles while necking a bottle of good Irish whiskey. Love it, want more .......
Great colour, lots of earthy hop notes with a really dry finish. I usually prefer a slightly sweeter drop (which i know is wrong for the style) but have to say this was really excellent change. Was watching Masterchef while they were cooking in the Japanese Food Alley, really wished i could reach into the screen for a few of those sesame crusted prawns to go with this beer! Recipe Please!


----------



## barls (7/7/17)

Mikeyr said:


> *5 - Kelly's Brown Ale*
> 
> Holly crap now that's a frisky carbonation! Had to beat it down with a stick but well worth the effort. Really enjoyable drop.
> Good malty taste with not a lot of hop, really on the money in my books for a traditional brown. I can imagine buying a pint of this in an English pub ...hang on i have.... would fit right in.
> Reminds me a bit of an old Kiwi beer which they've killed over the years DB Double Brown. My grandad used to get in wooden crates and was bloody awesome on a Sunday arvo with a roast. If i read right, this is brew #1? ..... damn!


kel has been reading the comments and has refused to write this herself.
she was very happy with the beer, sorry you got an over carbed one. she did double prime a few bottles. sounds like you got one.
it was jamils southern brown recipe from brewing classic styles. we stuffed the mash temp and mashed too low for the right alcohol level of 3.5%.
she picked the recipe, did all the work with me just pointing out how the equipment worked and what was the best way to do it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/7/17)

Kel's Brown. I got a good bottle. Nice drop. Would buy a six pack if it was a commercial brew. Thanks.


----------



## paulyman (8/7/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Kel's Brown. I got a good bottle. Nice drop. Would buy a six pack if it was a commercial brew. Thanks.



Just cracked my bottle and same experience as Ian. Really enjoying this beer, thanks Kel.


----------



## gone brewing (9/7/17)

12. MikeyR - Cali Uncommon

Top beer. Apricots and spices on the nose. Rich, malty flavours mingling with fruit and spicy phenolics. It comes together really well, making a very enjoyable beer.

Kinda reminds me of a mince pie, but not as sweet.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## contrarian (9/7/17)

Mikeyr said:


> *Contrarian Red IPA
> *
> Yeah i know i should have left it for a bit longer but is a particular favourite style. Always pick up a few Six Strings when i can. What can i say, dank slightly musty, like being buried under a pile of pine needles while necking a bottle of good Irish whiskey. Love it, want more .......
> Great colour, lots of earthy hop notes with a really dry finish. I usually prefer a slightly sweeter drop (which i know is wrong for the style) but have to say this was really excellent change. Was watching Masterchef while they were cooking in the Japanese Food Alley, really wished i could reach into the screen for a few of those sesame crusted prawns to go with this beer! Recipe Please!



The recipe was basically the red IPA from the Gladfields site. 

Gladfield Red IPA – 25l
Ingredients:

Malts
3.94kg American Ale Malt (60.6%)
1.31kg Vienna Malt (20.2%)
0.26kg Toffee Malt (4%)
0.46kg Red Back Malt (7.1%)
0.53kg Shepherds Delight Malt (8.1%)

Hops
60min – 32g Pacific Jade
15min – 20g NZ Cascade
0min – 25g Pacifica and 15g NZ Cascade

Yeast
Fermentis SafAle US-05

Targets:
Target Original Gravity 1.060
Estimated ABV 6.1%
Target IBU 40+
Mash at 65°C

Although I adjusted it for my system which is 40L into cubes and I didn't have the hops suggested so just used what I had on hand. 

I'm embarrassed to say I don't have an accurate record of what I used but I think there was some citra and either mosaic or simcoe, a 30 minute hop stand of wet cascade and then a big dry hop of aurora and another U.S. Hop. A 90g pack of each. 

To be honest I severely doubt that I could replicate the beer but the base recipe is solid so if you start with that and throw hops you like at it you will end up with nice beer. 

Glad you enjoyed it. The swap beers are the last ones in existence.


----------



## contrarian (9/7/17)

Number 6 Reman English dark mild. 

This was a very enjoyable beer. Wasn't sure what to expect it the flavours were delicately balanced and very clean and crisp. Certainly the best light beer I've ever drunk!

Also had Kel's brown. 

This was another great beer. Really intriguing flavours. What yeast was used for this one? Perfect carbonation for my bottle. Could easily have had a few more.


----------



## barls (10/7/17)

it was Wyeast 1968-London ESB Ale


----------



## n87 (10/7/17)

4. mattfos01 foreign extra stout in the bottles.

Having this tonight. Some toasty, roasty when cold.
As it warms up, the toasty gives way to chocolate. All the while nice and smooth.
Really enjoying this.

Would like to have this on tap if you could post the recipe it would be good.


----------



## Jazzafish (15/7/17)

2. Paulyman - Coffee Amber Ale (Drink after June)

Nothing bad to say about this brew. Getting a nice complimentary coffee along with some berry like dark fruit. I have to admit, I was expecting a chocolate/caramel tirra massu vibe initially... guiltily call it a bias towards my own coffee experiments... Though this one has opened a new realm of ideas.

Pouring almost bright with a deep reddish amber hue. Nicely carbonated with a 2cm head that dissipates to a low layer. As I type this there is more of a chocolate dominance moving towards a black forest type of biscuit/fruitiness character behind the coffee. Very nice. Thankyou


----------



## fungrel (16/7/17)

1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.

Just delicious. I'm a sucker for brett beers that display that huge pineapple note. Idaho seems like a nice hop that compliments what is going on. 

Definitely my favourite so far.


----------



## Jazzafish (16/7/17)

fungrel said:


> 1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.
> 
> Just delicious. I'm a sucker for brett beers that display that huge pineapple note. Idaho seems like a nice hop that compliments what is going on.
> 
> Definitely my favourite so far.



Barls...

Do I chill this and drink or age it? Salivating at the current reviews


----------



## barls (16/7/17)

fungrel said:


> 1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.
> 
> Just delicious. I'm a sucker for brett beers that display that huge pineapple note. Idaho seems like a nice hop that compliments what is going on.
> 
> Definitely my favourite so far.


glad you liked it


Jazzafish said:


> Barls...
> 
> Do I chill this and drink or age it? Salivating at the current reviews


it will do ether, I've finished the mini keg i had of it and only have a few bottle but it should hold up and keep the hop aroma if you chose to age it.


----------



## Jazzafish (16/7/17)

9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD

Nice beer. How did it fair in the competition you mentioned?
Would assume the judges would expect a significant increase in hop aroma and some more bitterness to tick the English IPA box?

Not that it matters, it is nice beer in its own right and doesn't need to be pigeon holed into a specific style. Perfect for the winter sunshine I'm enjoying this in.


----------



## Jazzafish (16/7/17)

Mikeyr said:


> Appreciate that, funnily enough it was the first batch of a "house beer" (wife's fave) that was really different, had been the one thing i was 100% consistent on . Did three things differently and got a hell of a different beer.
> 
> 1) Used MJ 54 instead of the usual white labs, was a pig to start and that was with 2 packs hydrated
> 2) Got a hell of a lot more efficiency and the stuff came out nearly a full percentage point higher than my standard Steam. Hence "Uncommon"
> ...



*12. MikeyR - Cali Uncommon*
Tasting this after the previous beer is a tough act to follow. I'm not sure what to add to what has already been mentioned?

I got a lot of funk on the nose too. I initially thought there may be something wrong with the bottle but that concern was quickly reversed after I let it sit and warm up a bit. The aroma turned to the pleasant stuff like pear and a bit of bubblegum. It definitely has a Belgian charter, like a bold belgian pale ale.

In tasting, it is quite complex. I'm getting peach/apricot/bubblegum flavour esters, nice malt sweetness and a like minty/pine hop character balanced by a cleansing bitterness. It keeps getting better as it warms up and the estery aroma becomes more earthy. It is quite tasty and enjoyable.

To the others who haven't tasted this one yet, let it warm up to 8-10*C. The bold maltiness really comes through and balances well from that point.

@Mikeyr I can tell this is a well brewed beer. Best feedback I can give is I'm confident the yeast change is the main reason it's not what you set out for based on the differences you described. The belgian-like esters, especially the bubblegum indicate some sort of yeast stress (which isn't always a bad thing, though not what you were shooting for). I'm not at all familiar with this yeast strain so can't recommend sweet spots in terms of pitching rates/gravities/temperatures for it. Though I'm definitely picking up some flavours/aromas that suggest it was just outside the sweet spot for a cali-common. That said it was very forgiving.

Are you using your normal yeast for the re-brew?
Can you share the recipe?


----------



## n87 (16/7/17)

Jazzafish said:


> 9. n87 - Stinkin' Pom IPA, ~7.2% - RTD
> 
> Nice beer. How did it fair in the competition you mentioned?
> Would assume the judges would expect a significant increase in hop aroma and some more bitterness to tick the English IPA box?
> ...



Thanks.
The comp made comments regarding oxidisation, but apart from that quite good.
Apparently the stubbie had more oxy present than the long neck.
If anything, I think you have opened it a bit late. On the day of the swap it was a touch green, but a week later it was fabulous. It's on its downward run now.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/7/17)

[QUOTE="1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.[/QUOTE]

ok, cracked this sucker yesterday. Ok beer. Couldn't taste any brett notes. What went wrong?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/7/17)

Anyone opened #10 yet .. my stout. Looking for some feedback.


----------



## Jazzafish (17/7/17)

n87 said:


> Thanks.
> The comp made comments regarding oxidisation, but apart from that quite good.
> Apparently the stubbie had more oxy present than the long neck.
> If anything, I think you have opened it a bit late. On the day of the swap it was a touch green, but a week later it was fabulous. It's on its downward run now.


Interesting. How old is it?
Apologies for not opening it sooner


----------



## n87 (17/7/17)

The date was on the cap and i would have to be home to check, but I think it was bottled ~27/5


----------



## Jazzafish (18/7/17)

What is the beer with a 16 on the cap?


----------



## fungrel (18/7/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> [QUOTE="1. Barls- something with fatz in mind. single hop pale ale with idaho and brett c.
> 
> ok, cracked this sucker yesterday. Ok beer. Couldn't taste any brett notes. What went wrong?



I got slight funk, loads of fruity notes seemingly not derived from the yeast or hops. Would be interesting to age it.

By comparison, my brew for the swap will be _all _funk and barely anything else. Been in the bottle 6 months.


----------



## Jazzafish (3/8/17)

14. gone brewing - Fly Blown Belgian - 6.6%,

Got a pleasant banana and bubble gum aroma when I cracked this colder than I probably should have. Though after a long couple of days, I didn't want to wait. Well balanced beer. Getting a bit of the bubblegum flavour while it is cold, along with a light toffee type of maltiness.

Pouring the second glass after it sat on the bench to warm, there is no more banana but a hint of bubblegum aroma. Also getting a herbal to floral bouque in the mixt. The maltiness gains a toasty character and there is a slight pleasant warming as I sip it.

Delicious beer with an enjoyable complexity as it changes temperature. I've brewed a few beers with this yeast and had similar recipes to what you linked for this one with similar results. So there is some bias to my enjoyment!


----------



## Mikeyr (11/8/17)

14. Fly blown...... Jazza you got it in one. Needs a quiet rest then it springs into action. Poured fizzy but no head. Then it magically built up over 5 minutes. Very damn clear!
Nice hints of banana and almost a hint of chili and berry flavoured bubblegum?
One to sip and savour. Needs thinking about but in a good way


----------



## paulyman (13/8/17)

Just opened No.9, didn't realise I hadn't already had it. Really nice toasty malt backed up by the earthy/spicy hops with a hint of orange zest. No real hop aroma but that's not surprising given how old it is now for an IPA. Delicious beer.


----------



## fungrel (22/8/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Anyone opened #10 yet .. my stout. Looking for some feedback.



I did, but you're not going to like it. 

Gusher.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/8/17)

fungrel said:


> I did, but you're not going to like it.
> 
> Gusher.



Get anything to taste?
Gusher .. infected or over carbed?


----------



## fungrel (23/8/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Get anything to taste?
> Gusher .. infected or over carbed?



The contents of the bottle made it's way out over the course of about 4-5min. 

What i did taste (I'm not a dark ale drinker) was really smooth, no astringency. Huge roasted barley-esque flavour. No alcohol presence, hid it well.

Couldn't really taste an infection.


----------



## shacked (2/9/17)

#10 from FGZ. Exactly what I wanted to drink this arvo. Nice and roasty with a little residual sweetness. Good bitterness level and some background hop flavor. Perhaps a little too carbonated but I left it to heat up a little and that seemed to be less of an issue. Nice beer!

What's the recipe?


----------



## contrarian (15/10/17)

Dig out number 1, barls Brett pale ale. 

Off the top this is a cracking beer and right up my alley. Crystal clear. Delicate balance between malt, hops and funk. Couldn’t be happier to have another one of these stashed away. 

Is the recipe in this thread? If not please post as this will be on my list of beers to brew this summer.


----------



## barls (15/10/17)

Batch 1 of ISB Single Hop

Dates
Date Brewed: 9 Mar 2017 Date Racked: 9 Mar 2017
Date Packaged: 9 Mar 2017 Date Ready: 9 Mar 2017


Selected Style and Target Specs
18B-

Minimum OG: 1.045 SG Maximum OG: 1.060 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.015 SG
Minimum IBU: 30 IBU Maximum IBU: 50 IBU
Minimum Color: 5.0 SRM Maximum Color: 10.0 SRM


Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 56.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.67 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 46.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 46.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 20.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 46.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 44.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.037 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.035 SG
Target OG: 1.045 SG Actual OG: 1.045 SG
Target FG: 1.011 SG Actual FG: 1.006 SG
Target Apparent Attenuation: 75.0 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 87.0 %
Target ABV: 4.5 % Actual ABV: 5.2 %
Target ABW: 3.5 % Actual ABW: 4.1 %
Target IBU: (using Tinseth): 33.2 IBU Actual IBU: 77.5 IBU
Target Color: (using Morey): 5.5 SRM Actual Color: 5.5 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 85.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 81.1 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 ˚C Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 ˚C


Fermentables
*Ingredient* *Amount* *%* *MCU* *When*
Bairds Perle Malt 6.323 kg 82.3 % 3.2 In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Munich I 452 g 5.9 % 0.6 In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Dark Wheat Malt 452 g 5.9 % 0.6 In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 452 g 5.9 % 2.3 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
*Variety* *Alpha* *Amount* *IBU* *Form* *When*
idaho 7 14.4 % 20 g 18.0 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
idaho 7 14.4 % 47 g 15.2 Loose Pellet Hops 10 Min From End
idaho 7 14.4 % 45 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
idaho 7 14.4 % 45 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped
idaho 7 14.4 % 45 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped


Other Ingredients
*Ingredient* *Amount* *When*
Yeast Nutrient 26 g In Boil
Brewbrite 8.68 g In Boil


Yeasts
*Yeast Strain* *Amount* *Used*
brett c

Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Unadjusted

Total Calcium (ppm): 86 Total Magnesium (ppm): 6
Total Sodium (ppm): 16 Total Sulfate (ppm): 181
Total Chloride (ppm): 35 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 0


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: No Chosen Schedule

*Step Type* *Temperature* *Duration*


General Notes
http://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/449841/isb-single-hop Mash Schedule in imported recipe: Title: Type: Temperature Temp: 67 ˚C Duration: 60 mins Title: Type: Temperature Temp: 75 ˚C Duration: 10 mins 4g gypsum before mash, 2g before boil


----------



## shacked (17/10/17)

Found a bottle of #14 in the back of the fridge. Still tasting great!!


----------



## contrarian (17/10/17)

Thanks barls, looking for are to having a crack at this. Do you make a starter for Brett ferments?

Also found a bottle of number 10, Ian’s Stout. Carb was good on my bottle. Pitch black smooth, toasty, roasty and delicious. Made an excellent night capon Sunday night. Wish I had a bottle to put away for a few more months! Cheers mate.


----------



## contrarian (26/10/17)

Found a couple of these lying around so chucked them in the fridge last night. Had a second bottle of the Californian uncommon which was still bloody good and number 3, the aged Belgian Brett beer. 

The Brett was incredibly prominent, upfront barnyard and horse blanket. Don’t think I’ve ever had Brett come through that strong but I’m also bad at aging beers so that could have something to do with it! What’s the secret? Very enjoyable beer so cheers.


----------

